# New 46 Gallon BowFront Log



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

I've changed my mind so many darn times already with this tank...ugh. So I've decided to make a log to bounce ideas around and help pull this all together.

A short background:
I've had this 30 gallon tank for about 2-3 years, it's had various fish in it and is still up & running with some juvie cichlids in it. I found this 46 gallon bowfront with a wooden stand on craigslist for $100, so I snatched it!

And... here we go!

This is what it looked like when I got it.


















And Here is what it looks like now!









The tank is not actually going in this spot, it fits good though! haha. Its going to be set up officially in my bedroom.

















I love this.

I sanded and painted the stand to match the furniture in my bedroom. I also added the seahorse knob to the door 

This is the equipment I have so far:

30" Deep Blue SolarMax HE (T5 Fluorescent, 14 watts)
Aquaclear 70, HOB Filter
And a 100 Watt Aqueon heater

I plan to upgrade the heater (not sure what is a good option though) and a Fluval 306..or 406 (undecided) is in the near future.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

It cleaned up well. your AC70 is almost double the filtration you need why waste the money on Fluval? The wattage on the heater is a bit low 150 i think would be better but I havent found a heater that is perfect yet, so I cant really recommend one. My current heater is an Aqueon came with the kit.... it works.....but I can't say much more about it other than that, the Aqueon Pro has been recommended to me before but I am not a fan of other Aqueon products so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah the filter is definitely going to stay for a while. I've just heard that canister filters are better. I could be wrong..maybe it really just comes down to personal opinion but I don't know. I was considering one of the Fluval E heaters..I don't know much about them other than aesthetically they look good. The Aqueon heater I have now has not failed me yet though, so I guess I can't complain. I might just get a higher wattage one of those.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The tank cleaned up nicely!

One 150W heater should be sufficient for that tank as long as you have good water circulation and your room isn't excessively cold in the winter months.

The AC 70 should be a good choice since you already have it and it can be cleaned easily. A canister filter will also be a good addition depending on your final stocking plans.

BTW, what are the dimensions of the tank, excluding the bow front section?


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks! I think 150 watts will be what I go with then!

The tank dimensions are 36.4" x 12" x 21.9"
With the bow the depth is 16.something.

I'm considering setting it up as a tang tank. I currently have a juvie Tretocephalus in my smaller tank, he's around 1.5" - 2". I would love to put him in there with a trio of Lamprologus Ocellatus Gold, and a Julidochromis Ornatus. I'm not sure if that will work out though..I also really like Neolamprologus Caudopunctatus, and Altolamprologus Calvus (Chaitika). I just have no idea what will work best together.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

The AC70 is a nice filter, but I'd say go for the 406 if you can afford it. It gets you closer to the 10x tank volume GPH mark and will hold a lot more media than a HOB. If you play to overstock this tank as is recommended with cichlids this will be a big help. Cheaper options would be a AquaTop cf500, Filster XP3, XP4 or a Marineland c-360.

As far as heaters go there are many good options. I've had good luck with the Hagen Elite series, but the Aqueon Pros are good too.


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Can I ask how you cleaned it?

I have a used tank that I still need to make sparkle and yours in very noticeable in improvement.

Love the cabinet work.


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the input  I appreciate it!



TrickyT said:


> Can I ask how you cleaned it?
> 
> I have a used tank that I still need to make sparkle and yours in very noticeable in improvement.
> 
> Love the cabinet work.


I think I may have just gotten lucky. I cleaned it outside with the garden hose and a new sponge lol. However, depending on your tank size when I worked at a restaurant we would use crushed ice, salt, and water, and swish it around to clean the coffee pots. You'd have to figure out a way to swish the salt and ice around in the tank but its definitely worth a try!


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm so happy progress is finally being made!

I was so excited back when I originally made this post to get everything set up and running until I cleaned the tank, filled it with water, and the center brace snapped somewhere between the tank being 75% full. I tried ordering the replacement trim through a couple local stores, they kept giving me the run around telling me two weeks, which turned into like 2 months and FINALLY, about two weeks ago I managed to get Aqueon to send me a new top frame. It came last week.

So I figured I'd share how I did it..it was actually super super easy. All I used was a box cutter and a hacksaw blade (I didn't have a handle lol).

I cut all along the inside under the lip of the frame, and all along the outside. I tried to remove as much silicone as I possibly could this way. I didn't want to pry up from under the lip in fear of breaking the glass so I took a hacksaw and cut the frame in half in the center of the tank. I then pulled up from either side and surprisingly the frame just came up. I had to pull on it a little as I went along the side of the tank but it came off in one piece.

Here's a picture after it was off.









Then I took a single edge razor blade and removed all the excess silicon that remained. After I was sure it was all off, I wiped the area down with rubbing alcohol and waited for it to dry. After it dried I put a bead of silicone all along the inside of the new top frame (I had gotten Aqueon silicone from my LFS before hand), loaded it up on the corners, and loaded it up on the centers (front and back) for extra support.










I pressed the top frame down on all sides and put my canopy back on. Since I'm back at college, I'm letting the tank sit for the week. This coming weeked I'm going to put it out on the back deck and double check that there are no leaks, then its go time!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job on the top trim replacement!! The tank looks brand new and we are looking forward to you setting it up.

Good call on still doing the leak test. It only puts you a little bit behind on your schedule.


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

So, I finally had the time to start. I filled it on the back deck, let it sit for a little over a week. Nothing crazy happened haha (no leaks no cracks, solid!). My boyfriend decided he wants the tank to be set up at his house, so I drained it, and transported everything over to his house.

NOW comes the fun! I purchased pool filter sand, and mixed it with crushed coral, I gathered the rocks I'm using from this beach near my house. I'm using smaller rocks from the same beach in my current (and very small tank) so I'm not too concerned but I've soaked them regardless. It's actually starting to look like something hahaha.

I'm waiting for the sand to settle, then I'll put the rocks back in. I have two filters running on my smaller tank, I'll be moving one of them over to the new tank. And next weekend I will hopefully be putting my fishes in their new home! I plan on getting some floating plants, and maybe trying out some other plants to give it more height. I was a little worried about the rocks and how much weight the tank can withstand, so I tried to keep it minimal.

P.S. Sorry for the mess in the photos! Laundry everywhere uggghh.


----------



## oetheous (May 25, 2013)

Looking good. I can't wait for when you finish it.


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

Almost a month later..I've completed the transfer from my small tank and its been up and running for a couple weeks now. I love it! Naturally in a few months I'll probably want another bigger tank... LOL.

Currently stocked is an acei, a red peacock, and a yellow lab along with 3 little asian upside down catfishs. Eventually when the acei and peacock get bigger I'm going to re-home them and get some more labs. Fortunately they all get along really well


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ya, those cichlids will be ok for now, but when they grow out you will have issues. I'd chose tow of the smaller mbunas and stick with those in that size tank. Saulosi and rusties would make a good combo. Get around 8 of each and you should be fine. The tricky part is you should probably only have one male per species in that tank.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Is that a thermometer strip? I don't know if they are very reliable. As for the tank, looks great. I love the contrasting sand/rock and green of the plant.


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> Is that a thermometer strip? I don't know if they are very reliable. As for the tank, looks great. I love the contrasting sand/rock and green of the plant.


thanks! and yes, it's a thermometer strip. Honestly that's what I used on my smaller tank for like 3 years and it's pretty accurate.


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

clhinds78 said:


> Ya, those cichlids will be ok for now, but when they grow out you will have issues. I'd chose tow of the smaller mbunas and stick with those in that size tank. Saulosi and rusties would make a good combo. Get around 8 of each and you should be fine. The tricky part is you should probably only have one male per species in that tank.


Yeah the cichlids now are definitely only temporary. I already re-homed one that I'd had. Ultimately I wanted to make this a tang tank. But I'm still up in the air about it..because at the same time I'm considering converting to a salt, or just switching to a heavily planted community. oh the decisions haha.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

christy_lee said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, those cichlids will be ok for now, but when they grow out you will have issues. I'd chose tow of the smaller mbunas and stick with those in that size tank. Saulosi and rusties would make a good combo. Get around 8 of each and you should be fine. The tricky part is you should probably only have one male per species in that tank.
> ...


Get one tank for each type of setup!


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

Where did you get the top frame. I have a 46 gal bowfront that the brace is broken and am having trouble finding one. Looks like it's been a while but maybe you will check this forum again soon. Thanks, Gene


----------

